
Citizen “Journalist” Hits Apple Stock With False (Steve Jobs) Heart Attack Rumor - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/03/citizen-journalist-hits-apple-stock-with-false-steve-jobs-heart-attack-rumor/
======
swombat
If it was a short seller, he's going to find that the SEC does not look kindly
on this sort of stock manipulation.

In fact, he will find himself stripped of any need to worry about lodgings for
some time.

------
brandnewlow
It was only a matter of time before this happened. News orgs are (rightly)
wading into giving their readers a bit more access to their platform. There's
a sweet spot somewhere out there that stops stuff like this from happening
while still giving people a way to get the word out about breaking stuff.

